# Royal Canin GI for pup? 4 month old puppy with issues. Please help us



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry your boy is having these problems. I really do not have much advice. I can tell you that "chicken meal" is a meat concentrate." It is a common ingredient in dog food. I am not familiar with Royal Canin products, although at Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor Royal Canin generally only gets average reviews.

Maybe try a simple basic food. Fromm is a rich food that many puppies on this forum have had problems with. We had good luck with Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy Food. Others have had success with Purina Pro Plan. 

Our previous Golden had digestive problems, and we fed her Science Diet for Sensitive Stomach. Chewy did great on it.


----------



## LoverofGoldens (May 12, 2013)

Hi Kimmilo!
So sorry to hear your puppy is having tummy troubles. We can sympathize as we just recently went through a similar problem with our little guy. We also decided to change food from want the breeder had been feeding. We tried Fromm large breed puppy without success, Blue Buffalo large breed puppy without success and Merrick. It was a disaster. Everything caused diarrhea and we had one sick little guy. All the tests that our vet conducted came out okay. We came to this forum seeking advice. The collective feedback we received was that puppies' intestinal tracks are very sensitive & not fully developed until they reach nine months of age. It was recommended that the best thing to do would be to return to feeding the same food the breeder had been using as that is what our puppy's system system was used to. Our guy had also been on anti-biotics and it was suggested that it might be helpful to put him on a probiotic as the flora in his intestinal tract could be out of balance. We knew from previous experience with our other Goldens that Hills ID canned dog food, rice, rice cereal for babies, and plain pumpkin can be helpful in controlling diarrhea in dogs. So here's what we did:

We returned to feeding our puppy the same food the breeder had been using (Purina pro plan) beginning with 1/4 cup. To this we added:
2 tablespoons of cooked white rice
2 tablespoons of Hill's ID canned dog food
1 teaspoon plain pumpkin (not pumpkin pie filling)
1 pkg. Forti-flora (given once a day only)

We fed this mixture to our puppy three times a day. It is important to begin with small amounts and to go slowly so that your puppy's intestinal tract can settle down. Please note that overfeeding is a leading cause of diarrhea in young dogs. We fed this mixture for three days, increased it slightly and then fed that mixture for three more days. We continued this process over several days until we reached the recommended amount of food for our dog' s weight. Once he reached that point we eliminated the Hill's ID canned food as well as the cooked rice. He currently receives 1 cup of kibble, 1 teaspoon canned pumpkin, 1 tablespoon of rice cereal for babies ("insurance" to help keep him solid) and one package of Forti-Flora (once a day), all mixed with a little warm water. We feed this mixture to him three times a day. He looks good, he has a ton of energy and most importantly he has absolutely no diarrhea! He's happy and we're happy! I should add that we have had to be judicious in ensuring that our little guy does not get into our other dogs' dishes. If he does the diarrhea returns with a vengeance. We also do not feed him any treats as some contain substances that can be irritating to the intestinal tracts of young dogs.

I hope this helps you and I hope your puppy is feeling better soon! Please don't hesitate to PM me if you have any questions.
Holly


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My girl had liquid diarrhea that was very mucusy (full of mucus) for several weeks - and she tested negative for giardia and coccidia two or three times, before a test finally came back positive for coccidia. The parasites are tough to get on the tests because you have to get a sample when the parasite is being shed. It is definitely worth doing more fecal tests. Also, did they culture the poop to check for an infection? Before we got the positive coccidia, my vet tried to treat for giardia, which is the more common of the two. Might be worth talking to your vet about trying this?

My pup also did great on Metro before the diagnosis (seriously considered buyign stock in metronidazole!), but as soon as it was off board, the diarrhea would return. We kept things pretty good for a few weeks on Purina EN Gastroenteric (very bland food, which she was put on because her colon was very inflamed). Sometimes the blood can be in the stool from all the diarrhea and irritation.

Hope this helps - don't give up.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I would try the basic eukanuba or pro plan sensitive skin and stomach


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

*Poop issues*

Good luck it's frustrating


----------

